# Disinfecting Water Lines



## gordos610

Heys guys ,whats up ! I just found out today that i have to disinfect the water lines on a small commercial job i did. Does anybody have any in sights to which way i should tackle this task. Thanks again:thumbsup:

Today i looked like this:furious:
I am hoping to look like this :thumbup: when this job from hell is done


----------



## Phat Cat

Did I miss the intro?


----------



## Ron

PlumbCrazy said:


> Did I miss the intro?


:yes: http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/numbie-here-my-intro-3723/


----------



## Phat Cat

Past my bedtime - thanks for refreshing my memory.


----------



## gear junkie

When I would do this for water lines-12"+ we would use pool chlorine. We'd flush the lines for 20 minutes with regular water or so then attach a injection hopper. Essentially it would be a connection point to hose, then a tee to the waterline. On the branch of the tee, we'd have a big funnel. The water rushing past would suck in the chlorine slurry.

We made a slurry of chlorine and water, this stuff is super strong-do not use without lots of ventilation. I can't remember why but I always used a wooden stick to mix it up, never metal. I forget the exact mixture but we'd honestly go high rather than low. When the fumes burnt our eyes, we figure it was about right. 

The on the end of the test tee at the other end of the pipe was an open valve. We'd pour the chlorine in and have someone smell the other end. When they can smell chlorine on the other end, the valve was shut and the pipe would be filled up. We then let the water sit for 12 hours and check the ppm. I honestly can't remeber the mixture but pool supply house will have the testing strips. If the ppm were still in an acceptable range, we'd flush the line for 4 hours minimum, then test the ppm again.

I don't know what system you're installing but pex doesn't do well with super chlorinating the line. If you are installing pex, make sure this doesn't void the manufactures warranty.


----------



## cajunplumberjoe

the specs on the job should tell you what method to use and how long to leave it in the lines. make sure no one can open a valve or otherwise use it until it is flushed out completely-------lawsuit,death,etc.


----------



## gordos610

Thanks for all the info:yes:


----------



## HandsomeMike

I know this is obvious but, be sure if you get the chlorine tablets, crumble them up. I quess what I am trying to say is, don't tell the water purveyor you put in solid tablets. In our area they don't allow tablets anymore because of the reaction they have with the concrete lining of the ductile services.


----------



## Bill

All I know is residential is 1 part per million bleach, run until you smell it in the faucet, let stand for 24 hours then flush from lines.


----------



## Optimus Primer

When we get the water tested after we chlorinate, we take it somewhere for them to test it. They give us a cooler and we have to fill it with ice and keep the sample cold. It won't pass if it isn't cold. Then there are like 2 little tablets in the sample bag they give us.


----------



## kellybhutchings

If your going to use chlorine, shock is pretty much just crushed chlorine.


----------



## gordos610

Thanks again for all the help. I think i have a plan of action now:thumbup:


----------



## Plumbus

There are companies that provide disinfection services. They disinfect and test the results, giving you a certificate (along with a bill) stating your potable water system has been disinfected to whatever standard you've been asked to comply with.


----------



## tooslow

Depending on the spec, you have to isolate the line being treated introduce the chlorine and run all fixtures untill the chlorine shows up--test kit for chlorine at pool supply, it will turn orange when chlorine shows up and clear after line is flushed, you must wait 24 hrs for this. You can obtain steryl bottles from the water testing lab take samples and keep them on ice and take back to lab and wait for results usualy 3-days.


----------

